# Tim Burton



## FB92 (Sep 13, 2011)

Anyone else a fan? He's my favorite director.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 13, 2011)

Used to love him, not so much anymore.


----------



## tari101190 (Sep 13, 2011)

I like him. 

I don't care if he's cliche or whatever.

I want to see him make The Wonderful Wizard of Oz.

I don't care if Jonny Depp is obviously the scarecrow.

I don't care if Helena Bonham Carter is the Wicked Witch.

I don't care, I like his style. Even if we've seen it a million times already.


----------



## Samavarti (Sep 13, 2011)

Well he was among my favorites directors too, but his last films have been quite disappointing specially Alice.


----------



## FB92 (Sep 13, 2011)

Samavarti said:


> Well he was among my favorites directors too, but his last films have been quite disappointing specially Alice.



What do you mean by that? Alice in Wonderland couldn't have been done any better with anyone else.

Nevertheless AIW in my favorite movie ever.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 13, 2011)

He made my favorite Batman movie. He'll always be cool in my books.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 13, 2011)

And by that I mean _Batman Returns._


----------



## Hatifnatten (Sep 13, 2011)

His last good movie was before 2000, so yeah... not a fan at all anymore.


----------



## Koi (Sep 13, 2011)

I like his earlier work, where I felt he was really good with taking risks and doing things in new and exciting ways that started to define him as a director.  Now.. not so much.  I feel like all of his latest work is just sort of him falling back on being Tim Burton  and not much else.  Like, I used to wonder what visually new and interesting things he had in store for us, because he was doing a lot of unique and innovating things when he first started out, but now it's just kind of the same old fallback.


----------



## Ruby Moon (Sep 13, 2011)

Tim Burton is awesome. I'll always love him for giving us Edward Scissorhands and Sweeney Todd. 

I wonder what he'll do next.


----------



## Taleran (Sep 13, 2011)

I really wish he could escape the hole his style dug him into but I think that isn't possible anymore.


----------



## FB92 (Sep 13, 2011)

Ruby Moon said:


> Tim Burton is awesome. I'll always love him for giving us Edward Scissorhands and Sweeney Todd.
> 
> I wonder what he'll do next.



He's doing a film called Dark Shadows as well as Frankenweenie.


----------



## Koi (Sep 13, 2011)

But he DID Frankenweenie already!  I don't want him to remake it.  I adore the original-- my family and I still quote it to this day. ("HE TRIED TO EAT MY RAYMOND!")


----------



## Rukia (Sep 13, 2011)

I'm actually excited about Dark Shadows.  Dat cast!  It's possible Burton has tricked me again though.  

I haven't liked his movies very much recently.  I liked Sweeney Todd though I guess.  But hasn't that been 5 years or so already?


----------



## Samavarti (Sep 13, 2011)

FB92 said:


> What do you mean by that? Alice in Wonderland couldn't have been done any better with anyone else.
> 
> Nevertheless AIW in my favorite movie ever.



Alice was mediocre at best, and considering how good the source material is,  turning it some generic fantasy move is really a great sin.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 13, 2011)

Alice was a train wreck. He really should be ashamed for making that pile of crap. And hopefully Disney will see sense and stop him from pissing all over Oz.


----------



## Taleran (Sep 13, 2011)

Yep 1 billion dollars is going to really stop them, be reasonable.


----------



## Parallax (Sep 13, 2011)

Yeah Ennoea you should know better than that


----------



## Rukia (Sep 13, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Alice was a train wreck. He really should be ashamed for making that pile of crap. And hopefully Disney will see sense and stop him from pissing all over Oz.


He already left the Oz project.  Raimi is doing it now.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 13, 2011)

> He already left the Oz project. Raimi is doing it now.



Raimi should stick to horror comedy personally.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 13, 2011)

Michelle Williams, Mila Kunis, and Rachel Weisz as the witches.

James Franco as the Wizard.  Huge downgrade from Robert Downey Jr.

I agree on Raimi.  Drag Me To Hell was a flawed film.  But it was the last time I saw even glimpses of his talent.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 13, 2011)

I fear casting someone like Meryl Streep as the Witch would be too Broadway but I'd like her. You could practically cast anyone in the roles and it would be okay, Dorothy would be the biggest problem.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 13, 2011)

Maybe someone who looks like an eleven year old.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 13, 2011)

It's a prequel.  I assume that there will be no Dorothy.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 13, 2011)

Oh, I wasn't aware.

>checks IMDb

Wait. Zach Braff is voicing someone in this movie? I won't be able to take his character seriously.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 13, 2011)

The next Disney property Burton will work on is the Maleficent film.  3-4 years out thanks to Dark Shadows.

Dark Shadows is the film Burton fans should be focused on.  Seriously, look at that cast.  There is some real talent lined up.  If Burton can't make it into a good movie than he really has lost it.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 13, 2011)

I wonder who Bruce Campbell will play?


----------



## Stunna (Sep 13, 2011)

A movie about Maleficent?


----------



## Jena (Sep 14, 2011)

I like Burton, but Alice in Wonderland was freaking terrible. And why the fuck didn't he slap on a "through the looking glass" to the title? The movie was definitely based more on that book. It would've helped a lot with the scores of people who don't read books that were bitching about how this movie deviated so much from their beloved Disney classic.

I like his claymation films the best, but his live-action ones are fine too. I don't like all his movies, but I like most of them.


----------



## G. Hawke (Sep 14, 2011)

I enjoy about 885% of all his movies, so yes, he is one of my favorite directors.

But Alice was horrid, totally horrid.


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 14, 2011)

He's Terrible in nearly every way


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 14, 2011)

Meh.

He has some good titles under his belt, but not everything he touches is gold.


----------



## Grape (Sep 14, 2011)

He's pretty much trash.

He should direct porn.


----------



## Parallax (Sep 14, 2011)

I don't see how he's terrible/trash

he's fallen off sure but his older movies are at least (during their time of release) visually interesting I wouldn't call them terrible films even though I do find them overrated.


----------



## Parallax (Sep 14, 2011)

Plus he made Ed Wood so all you haters can fuck off


----------



## Grape (Sep 14, 2011)

He made Nightmare Before Christmas. He's still trash


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 14, 2011)

Pee Wee's Big Adventure and Batman solo.


----------



## Samavarti (Sep 14, 2011)

Grape Krush said:


> He made Nightmare Before Christmas. He's still trash



First, Nightmare Before Christmas is a good movie, second, it isn't a Tim Burton movie, and third, judge a director just for a single movie is stupid.


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 14, 2011)

Parallax said:


> Plus he made Ed Wood so all you haters can fuck off



Ed wood is his only movie he directed that I would consider great. And that was 20 years ago...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 14, 2011)

Haven't seen Ed Wood. I thought it was some weird gay shit? I might have to watch it now.


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 14, 2011)

It is gay alright!


----------



## Grape (Sep 14, 2011)

Samavarti said:


> First, Nightmare Before Christmas is a good movie, second, it isn't a Tim Burton movie, and third, judge a director just for a single movie is stupid.



First, I never said it wasn't, in fact I meant it to mean that it was good, second, it is a Burton film as he wrote it, third I was judging him for his overall "performance" as I have been watching his movies since Scissorhands.


----------



## Samavarti (Sep 14, 2011)

Grape Krush said:


> First, I never said it wasn't, in fact I meant it to mean that it was good, second, it is a Burton film as he wrote it, third I was judging him for his overall "performance" as I have been watching his movies since Scissorhands.



Nightmare Before Christmas is based on a poem and some draws that burton did, but he didn't wrote the script, neither directed the film.


----------



## Grape (Sep 14, 2011)

> Director:
> Henry Selick
> Writers:
> Tim Burton (story), Michael McDowell (adaptation),



dee dee deeeee


----------



## Samavarti (Sep 14, 2011)

Grape Krush said:


> dee dee deeeee



Like i said before, Tim Burton created the Poem in which the movie is based, and Michael McDowell adapted the poem and draws to a script.


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 14, 2011)

I love Tim Burton, probably my favourite director. I love how he puts such a creepy spin on things and plus he's so close with Johnny Depp so him being in a lot of his movies makes them even more awesome.
I haven't got a favourite I mean, I love Sweeney Todd, Edward Scissorhands & Corpse Bride, but he's just amazing


----------



## Parallax (Sep 14, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> Ed wood is his only movie he directed that I would consider great. And that was 20 years ago...



it's still a great movie

I'm not saying he's the best to ever did it.  I feel his films have been overrated and a good chunk of his fan base is unbearable.

but he made some visually fascinating films that while not always great you wouldn't have called terrible back then.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 14, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Pee Wee's Big Adventure and Batman and Batman Returns solo.



Even though it's technically not soloing, the man's got a point.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 14, 2011)

Batman Returns was shite though.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 14, 2011)

I disagree.


----------



## Talon. (Sep 14, 2011)

to be honest Burton is a bit of a one-trick pony with the whole surrealism/disturbing imagery whatever he does.

hes gotten kinda stale.


----------



## Friday (Sep 14, 2011)

Gonna be sad when he dies. One of the few celebrities I'll cry for.


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 14, 2011)

Parallax said:


> it's still a great movie
> 
> I'm not saying he's the best to ever did it.  I feel his films have been overrated and a good chunk of his fan base is unbearable.
> 
> but he made some visually fascinating films that while not always great you wouldn't have called terrible back then.



Having one great movie in his 30 year career is hardly anything to brag about. What does Tim Burton even do that is impressive? Have great sets? He's a hack


----------



## Stunna (Sep 14, 2011)

The Batman movies.


----------



## Wolfarus (Sep 14, 2011)

I rather enjoyed nightmare before christmas and the corpse bride. Liked the surreal art style.


----------



## Jena (Sep 14, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Batman Returns was shite though.



 I like Batman Returns...


----------



## Parallax (Sep 15, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> Having one great movie in his 30 year career is hardly anything to brag about. What does Tim Burton even do that is impressive? Have great sets? He's a hack



his early films and aesthetic 

look you don't have to like him but to call him trash makes it seem like you really have it in for the guy, like he pissed on your cheerios or something.  Yeah he fell off for the most part but there are way worse films and filmmakers

I think this is one of those cases where the fans have ruined a creator for others.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 15, 2011)

I'm not a big Burton guy, but I like his wife.


----------



## Pseudo (Sep 15, 2011)

I only liked Edward Scizorhands. That one-trick pony thing is working for him better than M. Night though.


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 15, 2011)

Parallax said:


> his early films and aesthetic
> 
> look you don't have to like him but to call him trash makes it seem like you really have it in for the guy, like he pissed on your cheerios or something.  Yeah he fell off for the most part but there are way worse films and filmmakers
> 
> I think this is one of those cases where the fans have ruined a creator for others.



"early films" is not a skill. And most of his early struff is nothing special. Doesn't help that they have aged terribly which merely makes him a product of his time.

To call him trash would imply that he is a bad director nit that I have it in for him. If I see a movie that has burtons name on it then I would assume that it is bad, as would many. That would make him a bad director. His past work which were grossly shallow and ovvererated would not change that.

His aesthetics? Again what does he do but hire people to make pretty sets? All his films are visually boring and limited in scale. The only thing he does is hire people to make halloweens like sets


----------



## Narcissus (Sep 15, 2011)

I enjoy a lot of his films, and find him to be a good director. He has a unique style. Sometimes he just allows that style to run a little too wild, resulting in something like Alice in Wonderland.

He does have some overenthusiastic fans, but at the same time he has quite a few hardcore haters.

Overall, I like his good more than I dislike his bad.


----------



## Tsukiyo (Sep 15, 2011)

I like some of his movies like Edward Scissor Hands and Sweeny Todd, all his movies look amazing, but the story in some are just boring. Like his take on Alice in Wonderland bored the shit out of me.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 15, 2011)

I've tried to sit through his Alice movie like five times, and I've only done it once. But I fell asleep during that one time, so it doesn't really count.


----------



## Varunga (Sep 15, 2011)

Edward Scissor Hands, Corpse Bride, Sweeney Todd, and quite a few others I all love. I can ignore his blunders while enjoying his better works.


----------



## Narcissus (Sep 15, 2011)

I actually didn't find Alice boring. I had a ton of other problems with it.

It was overly-silly, like that ridiculous break dancing. I think they found the dialogue to be clever, but a lot of it came off as cheesy instead. And while the big climax at the end was completely anticlimactic.


----------



## Starstalker (Sep 16, 2011)

Tim Burton...sucks

Sorry all, but I had to say it because...it is true. Sure, the dude had several decent films back in the 90's like the first two Batman movies and Nightmare Before Christmas, but look at his latest movies;

Charlie and the Chocolate Factory:WHAT THE HELL!?!?! Why, on God's green Earth, would you take the only thing Burton is(was, because he sucks now), morbid, and replace it with shiny colors, bad story writing and overall boredom?

Alice in Wonderland: I think I vomited in my mouth when I saw the trailer. I doubt that I even have to explain why it sucks since a lot of people here share my opinion.

Planet of the Apes: A poor remake, that is all.

Other I will not mention to avoid insulting someone.

The only thing Tim Burton is good at is raping Johnny Depp with bad roles in even worse movies. Another Burton movie is coming out soon and guess who is the lead actor? C'mon...guess...it is not hard....J...

Sorry, I know that there are hardcore jizz in my pants fans out there, but IMO Tim Burton has gone from great to repetative failure.


----------



## Samavarti (Sep 16, 2011)

Starstalker said:


> Tim Burton...sucks
> 
> Sorry all, but I had to say it because...it is true. Sure, the dude had several decent films back in the 90's like the first two Batman movies and Nightmare Before Christmas, but look at his latest movies;
> 
> ...


So he has three bad movies, so that make him an horrible director, and at that i didn't even found Charlie and the Chocolate Factory particulary bad, it's just not you usal tim burton movie.

Also Big Fish and Corpse Bride are also quite good movies, and they aren't from the 90's, so saying that only his early films are good is wrong.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 17, 2011)

Burton doesn't deserve credit for The Nightmare Before Christmas.  He only produced it.

Ed Wood is a good Burton film.  Definitely worth a watch if you fancy yourself a film student.


----------

